
Japan Records Lowest Suicide Rate Since Statistics Were First Kept in 1978 - doener
https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-data/h00381/japan-records-lowest-suicide-rate-since-statistics-were-first-kept-in-1978.html
======
Arrezz
I wonder why increasingly young people commit suicide, increased social
pressure at a lower age? Increased competition in society? I find it to be one
of the more tragic problems facing us.

